# Adult beverage



## MoDoug (Feb 28, 2021)

Wanting to try a different adult beverage, something along the lines of a sipping drink, I picked up a bottle of Glenlivet 12. It's a single malt scotch whiskey and in my first sampling of it, I really like it and seem to prefer it with a very small amount of water. I was just wondering if anyone drinks it, and how you prefer it? Before or after dinner, snacks? I am not a connoisseur by any means, just looking to expand my horizons.

Also thinking about my next venture. If not Glenlivet, what do you like?


----------



## stoveliker (Mar 2, 2021)

With a drop of water indeed. For me before dinner (like the French "aperitif" (often cognac  or bourbon for me). But when with friends, after dinner - but then a lot more gets consumed...

No connoisseur either - just know what I like.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (Mar 2, 2021)

Not a real hard liquor guy, but I like Dalwhinnie


----------



## MoDoug (Mar 2, 2021)

stoveliker said:


> With a drop of water indeed. For me before dinner (like the French "aperitif" (often cognac  or bourbon for me). But when with friends, after dinner - but then a lot more gets consumed...
> 
> No connoisseur either - just know what I like.


Sounds like we're like minded on this. I considered a cognac. Whatever I try and like, I'm hoping friends and family like as well!


----------



## MoDoug (Mar 2, 2021)

Jan Pijpelink said:


> Not a real hard liquor guy, but I like Dalwhinnie


I haven't been a hard liquor guy either, maybe it's a stage in life. The description of Dalwhinnie sounds great, I may have to put this on my watch list!


----------



## stoveliker (Mar 2, 2021)

MoDoug said:


> Sounds like we're like minded on this. I considered a cognac. Whatever I try and like, I'm hoping friends and family like as well!



Lol. I don't mind if they like to have something else than my favorite. As long as we're enjoying the company.


MoDoug said:


> I haven't been a hard liquor guy either, maybe it's a stage in life. The description of Dalwhinnie sounds great, I may have to put this on my watch list!



I'm an all of the above (except for sweet stuff) person. A small finger of bourbon, cogni, or whiskey, a good microbrew, a nice glass of wine. One per day, tho, most days.


----------



## MoDoug (Mar 2, 2021)

stoveliker said:


> Lol. I don't mind if they like to have something else than my favorite. As long as we're enjoying the company.


Absolutely! I enjoy introducing something new, and they like it as much as I do or more. Last summer I made a gin and tonic for our daughter and she REALLY latched onto it. LOL It's a refreshing drink that goes with summer boating, in moderation of course.


----------



## johneh (Mar 3, 2021)

Dalwhinnie 
is my single malt of choice 
there are others but the price puts them out of my range 
only on very special occasions and company 
If there was one single malt that I would like a wee dram every 
day it would have to be Dalwhinnie 30 year old but at over 800$ 
a bottle  like I said a wee dram once or twice a year


----------



## MoDoug (Mar 3, 2021)

johneh said:


> Dalwhinnie
> is my single malt of choice
> there are others but the price puts them out of my range
> only on very special occasions and company
> ...


At over $800 a bottle, that's an investment! But I bet it's good!


----------



## MoDoug (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## begreen (Mar 21, 2021)

MoDoug said:


> Wanting to try a different adult beverage, something along the lines of a sipping drink, I picked up a bottle of Glenlivet 12. It's a single malt scotch whiskey and in my first sampling of it, I really like it and seem to prefer it with a very small amount of water. I was just wondering if anyone drinks it, and how you prefer it? Before or after dinner, snacks? I am not a connoisseur by any means, just looking to expand my horizons.
> 
> Also thinking about my next venture. If not Glenlivet, what do you like?
> 
> View attachment 275558


Glenlivet is a nice tasty dram. I like single malts.


----------



## begreen (Mar 21, 2021)

This was our St. Patrick's Day tasting trio. The Tyrconnell is single-malt, damned expensive, and very good. The Slane and Tullamore Dew are blended, but still nice sippers.


----------



## MoDoug (Mar 21, 2021)

begreen said:


> Glenlivet is a nice tasty dram. I like single malts.


I'm down about 3/4 of the bottle, and still enjoying it.

And I think an Irish Whiskey will be my next foray into something new. Honestly, as soon as I tasted the Glenlivet, I knew I had Scotch Whiskey at some time in my past, and I'm sure the same will be said for the Irish Whiskey, but a younger me didn't know how to appreciate it as I would now. It's the 'ole I wish I knew then what I know now!


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (Mar 21, 2021)

Again, not an expert. But of the Irish I like Bushmills.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (Mar 21, 2021)

As for blended Scotch, Findlater's is a favorite.


----------



## MoDoug (Mar 22, 2021)

Jan Pijpelink said:


> Again, not an expert. But of the Irish I like Bushmills.


For an Irish whiskey, I've been considering Jameson or Bushmills, mostly because of reviews and popularity, and of course now Begreen throws a couple more in to consider. I'm very fortunate to have these decisions to make.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (Mar 22, 2021)

Nothing wrong with Jameson.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (Mar 22, 2021)

What amazed me was that in 2015 I was in Glasgow and purchased a bottle of Dalwhinnie for 43 British Pounds. After coming home I found the same bottle at my local liquor store for 40 US Dollars.


----------



## MoDoug (Mar 22, 2021)

Jan Pijpelink said:


> What amazed me was that in 2015 I was in Glasgow and purchased a bottle of Dalwhinnie for 43 British Pounds. After coming home I found the same bottle at my local liquor store for 40 US Dollars.


Did it say made in China on the label?  Ok, not joking Dalwhinnie sounds really good!


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (Mar 22, 2021)

Ever tried Absinthe?


----------



## MoDoug (Mar 22, 2021)

No, never heard of it.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (Mar 22, 2021)

I had it once in 2008 in New Orleans as breakfast. It was delicious.








						Absinthe - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## MoDoug (Mar 22, 2021)

Jan Pijpelink said:


> I had it once in 2008 in New Orleans as breakfast. It was delicious.
> [URL my unfurl="true"]https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Absinthe[/URL]


90-148 proof! I wouldn’t get much done the rest of the day with that for breakfast! Sounds interesting, an anise spirit. I wonder if it’s anything like Jaeggermeister


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (Mar 22, 2021)

The rest of the day I was sleeping in a plane.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (Mar 22, 2021)

Totally different than Jaegermeister.


----------



## clancey (Mar 22, 2021)

I am going to stick with my Baileys Irish Cream in coffee or even to sip it for it is so nice and smooth makes your throat feel good. I also like Amaretto in milk shook in a rock glass...Gosh I need to go out and have a nice dinner when this covet crap has settled down.. I drink Irish Whiskey (your going to cry here) with coca cola. My husband used to say: "Why ruin a good Irish Whiskey with that...we would laugh...


----------



## begreen (Mar 22, 2021)

Jan Pijpelink said:


> Again, not an expert. But of the Irish I like Bushmills.


Bushmill's Black Label was my intro to Irish Whiskey. Try the Slane or Tullamore. Dew. They're less harsh than Jamesons or Bushmills and have more depth.


----------



## begreen (Mar 22, 2021)

Jan Pijpelink said:


> Totally different than Jaegermeister.


I have yet to try it. Sounds good and it seems you didn't go temporarily loco trying the absinthe.


----------



## Grizzerbear (Mar 22, 2021)

I personally don't like Jaegermeister. You have to have a fondness for black licorice to drink it....or at least that's what it taste like to me....and I hate black licorice lol.


----------



## begreen (Mar 22, 2021)

Jan Pijpelink said:


> As for blended Scotch, Findlater's is a favorite.
> 
> View attachment 276995


A good bargain blended scotch is Trader Joe's Premium Rum Cask Finish or Sherry Cask Finish. It's very affordable and not a bad sipper.


----------



## MoDoug (Mar 22, 2021)

Jan Pijpelink said:


> Totally different than Jaegermeister.


I kind of figured it would be totally different when you said the Absinthe was delicious. Not a fan of Jaeggermeister either..


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (Mar 22, 2021)

Jaegermeister is a digestif and should be consumed ice cold. Just like Underberg.


----------



## MoDoug (Apr 5, 2021)

I picked up a bottle of Tullamore Dew, and now I'm in a dilemma, trying to decide if I like Irish or Scotch whiskey more. But I guess it doesn't have to be either or, they can both be appreciated at different times.


----------



## begreen (Apr 5, 2021)

MoDoug said:


> I picked up a bottle of Tullamore Dew, and now I'm in a dilemma, trying to decide if I like Irish or Scotch whiskey more. But I guess it doesn't have to be either or, they can both be appreciated at different times.


Yes, I like them both.


----------



## john sulllivan (Apr 7, 2021)

jaegermeister tastes like Nyquil to me. but it does pack a punch. I'll stick with a bud light and a shot of patron. don't need all that sugar i,m diabetic


----------



## bholler (Apr 19, 2021)

Jan Pijpelink said:


> Ever tried Absinthe?


I have had a few very interesting nights drinking absinthe.  Lol


----------



## stoveliker (Apr 19, 2021)

*Should try painting... Van Gogh did pretty well...*

Or this one:


----------



## bholler (Apr 19, 2021)

begreen said:


> I have yet to try it. Sounds good and it seems you didn't go temporarily loco trying the absinthe.


Maybe that's what's wrong with me


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (Apr 19, 2021)

bholler said:


> Maybe that's what's wrong with me


I had absinthe only once in NOLA at breakfast (yes). People who claim to know me say that I have been loco all my life.


----------

